# PBS Moving



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

From PBS Schedule screen:

NOTICE
All downlinks should move to AMC-21 At 125 degrees W.L. AS SOON AS POSSIBLE

PBS Operations Will Cease on AMC-3 On November 30, 2008


----------

